# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Neurotoken (NTK), Neuromation, Tallinn, Estonia

## Airicist

Website - neuromation.io

youtube.com/Neuromation

facebook.com/neuromation

twitter.com/neuromation_io

linkedin.com/company/neuromation-technologies

coinmarketcap.com/ru/currencies/neurotoken

CEO - Maxim Prasolov

CTO - Fedor Savchenko

CRO - Sergey Nikolenko

Co-founder and Chairman - Constantine Goltsev

Co-founder and CIO - Denis Popov

----------

